# V4 Wobbler - Magnetic Springs



## Ken I (Oct 21, 2011)

Well here's the magnetically coupled V4 Wobbler - as completed as its going to get.





This whole engine came about due to a suggestion of "Spudeveans" about using magnets instead of springs to hold the cylinders in place and my spying some surplus 8 Dia x 5 Neodynium magnets - the rest followed.




Being a double acting V4 there are 8 power strokes per revolution (Dia 10 x 15 stroke) - by putting the cylinders at 90° and the big end wrist pins at 135° the motor gives 8 equispaced power strokes (if the wrist pins were at 90° or 180° it would give 4 double power strokes) this makes for a very smooth running, self starting motor which can run very slowly - which is nice for seeing the action.

Here's a video of it running :-

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYZCwUKFoVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYZCwUKFoVw[/ame]

Heres the build thread :-

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=15287.0

I have posted a *.zip file under "Plans" which contains an ACAD 2D drawing, a *.DXF file of the drawing and a *.doc file of the build log and instructions, comments, suggestions etc.

The drawing has the various parts in different layers / colours - so by switching the layers on and off you can see where it goes relative to the rest.
There are detailed drawings of all the parts (in Metric).

Heres the link to the upload :-

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=item361

I have run it for 4 hours @ 100psi - 3000rpm (no throttle) and a further 12 hours @ 1500 (max speed with throttle attached) and nothing broke or came loose - I did of course add a few drops of lubricant every two hours.
So it seems to be reasonably robust.

The plans have suggestions and designs for incorporating the throttle into the block (as opposed to the pimple on top) as well as larger porting to improve the performance.

I'm well pleased with this - my second runner - as it will run nice and slow making the action something to see & enjoy.

Ken


----------



## lazylathe (Oct 21, 2011)

That is one smooth running engine Ken! ;D
I like the two pockets you have milled for two of the cylinders.

A very interesting concept that you built to perfection!

Andrew


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 21, 2011)

Very nice, clean engine. A good runner and a unique use of magnets. Karma for you!!!---brian


----------



## danstir (Oct 21, 2011)

Even without the magnets a really nice engine. Add in the magnets and it is superb.


----------



## Captain Jerry (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice going Ken! From concept to completion and attention to detail, you have created a thing of beauty.

Jerry


----------



## cwelkie (Oct 21, 2011)

Beautiful work and result.
It's one thing to run with an idea ... another to take to such an eloquent finish.
... and then to share the "path" so freely!
Thank you


----------



## cfellows (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice running engine, Ken. You did a really nice job on it.

Chuck


----------



## bearcar1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Ken,

Initially, when I began reading your post regarding the usage of magnets for holding things together, I have to admit it, I was very skeptical and thought to myself *this will never work* but man oh man, was I EVER W R O N G!!! :hDe: As the story unfolded, I found myself being drawn into the fracus and secretly began to root for the home team. I thoroughly enjoyed the ride and your engine is not only very unique but a classy looker with clean lines as well. It runs so very smooth and at the lower speeds (they all look best when doing so), so effortless and in style. A job well done and a Kpoint for you as well. BRAVO!! Thm:

BC1
Jim


----------



## dsquire (Oct 21, 2011)

Ken

Great job on that engine. I think I am going to buy stock in Neodymium magnets as I believe there is about to be a shortage of them in the near future. Thanks for sharing it with us Ken. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Groomengineering (Oct 21, 2011)

Great job Ken, a very nice little engine! :bow:

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## arnoldb (Oct 22, 2011)

Well done Ken :bow:

I like the throttle/reverse that you added !

Regards, Arnold


----------



## modeng2000 (Oct 22, 2011)

I just thought I would add my 'Well done'.
Your drawings are really professional, loaded into TuboCad by inserting file. The layer selection for the various parts is a good idea.

John


----------



## Maryak (Oct 22, 2011)

Ken,

Sorry to be late.............may I add my congratulations to all the other accolades for a very nifty engine. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Ken I (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks everone for the kind remarks - it was a fun build and I'm glad you enjoyed the trip with me.

Bob - better late than never, your comments always appreciated.

Arnold - I wish I had thought of the throttle / reverse gear at inception (concepton ?) - but what the heck I like it - I did include a redesign to incorporate it into the main body.

I never posted a completion on my beam engine in that I got sidetracked - will do so shortly.

My next project is to complete - or get working - my failed improbability drive - since you guys seem to like oddities - this should be really odd - I want to get it working and post it as a challenge to see which of you is the first to figure out how it works (presuming of course it ever does - if it doesn't I'll 'fess up and admit failure).

Then I'm going to tackle a "6 Shooter" Elbow Engine.

Regards,
      Ken


----------

